# Unknown Controller, please help identify



## rodec (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi.

My Father gave me this Minicar, but i cant identify the controller and of course i cant connect to it either.

I have searched the numbers on it and tried to get some support from Shanghai Edrive (their mail is broken????) but no luck.

Is there anybody here who have an idea which controller this is and maybe how to connect to it.The numbers on the controller are:

On top: EC2021A03D036A6799

On the sticker:
2.0 KW PERMANENT MAGNET SYNCHRONOUS MOTOR CONTROLLER

Model - EC-20-330-B-D03

MAX CURRENT 85/330A

PRODUCTION DATE 2016.4.20

On the Motor:

Edrive EM-20-72-18N-ANJ

2.0KW 11NM 4700RPM

Please help,

Best Regards 
Kenny (DK)


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Kenny !

That looks like something that in Sweden is sold as a Titan Zero R2
http://www.titanzero.se/titan-zero-r2/

Maybe you can get some help from there?

Or check their homepage....

http://www.dspsh.com/en/guestbook.aspx


Best Regards
/Per Eklund


----------

